# Clé WEP freebox



## i.catch (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour


Qui peut me dire où trouver la clé WEP de ma freebox parce que je voudrais avoir accès à internet avec mon nouveau macbook wifi. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

dans tes docs Free, ou sous la freebox


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Octobre 2006)

Le sage a dit : Retourne la freebox et lit ce qui est marqué dessous


----------



## silvio54 (13 Octobre 2006)

c''st à toi de la définir
va sur le site de free
et active les fonctions wifi et routeur


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

whoua activer un appareil local depius internet c'est pas tres clair chez free 
Oui, retourne la avec prudence   :love:


----------



## i.catch (14 Octobre 2006)

J"ai retourné j'ai vu un numéro long très long que j'ai saisi : ça ne marche pas. Je suis allée sur le site internet de free - que je déteste- et dans la rubrique wifi routeur je n'ai pas trouvé la moindre indication de clé wep. grrrrrrrrr. Qui peut me donner le lien direct ? Y'a pas une autre manière d'avoir cette clé ? Parce qu'un macbook sans internet ça perd de son intérêt.

MERCI;


----------



## iTophe39 (14 Octobre 2006)

salut, c' est simple tu doit tout d' abord avoir commander la carte wifi.
Tu va sur le site free rubrique: Fonctionnalités Wifi de la Freebox
ensuite tu va voir ce texteour activer et configurer la fonction WIFI de votre Freebox, cliquez ici:
après tu coche la case activation puis tu choisi ton nom de réseau, ta clé wep etc...
ensuite tu clique sur envoyer
la tu doit redemarrer la freebox tu debrance simplement et tu rebranche.elle va se réinitiliser puis tu inser ta carte wifi dedans automatiquement elle va se reintiliser encore une fois.
la c' est fini tu ouvre ton macbook et tu rentre la clé wep 
attention tu choisi clé wep héxadécimale
bon courage


----------



## i.catch (14 Octobre 2006)

iTophe39 a dit:


> salut, c' est simple tu doit tout d' abord avoir commander la carte wifi.
> Tu va sur le site free rubrique: Fonctionnalités Wifi de la Freebox
> ensuite tu va voir ce texteour activer et configurer la fonction WIFI de votre Freebox, cliquez ici:
> après tu coche la case activation puis tu choisi ton nom de réseau, ta clé wep etc...
> ...





Bonjour. Merci pour ta réponse. Mais comme j'ai la borne airport et une carte airport dans mon macbook je ne pense pas avoir besoin de faire tout ce truc avec la carte wifi. Je me trompe ? Je fais comment ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

Normalement tu lances safari et dans l'adresse tu mets 192.168.1.1
et la tu peux configurer avec ou sans cle wep !

Si tu ne la trouve pas tu l'enlève et tu en mets une autre.



> Une fois la carte de liaison sans fil à disposition de l'Usager pour la Freebox, il est nécessaire de configurer l'option, toujours via la console.
> 
> Activer simplement le service
> Choisir le canal de transmission désiré
> ...



Sinon pour générer une clé wep :

ICI

Pharmacos


----------



## plovemax (14 Octobre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> Bonjour. Merci pour ta réponse. Mais comme j'ai la borne airport et une carte airport dans mon macbook je ne pense pas avoir besoin de faire tout ce truc avec la carte wifi. Je me trompe ? Je fais comment ?



Ben si, si tu n'as pas la Freebox HD, tu dois ajouter à ta freebox une carte WIFI. Petite remarque la configuration du WIFI *de la box* dois se faire au départ en connexion ethernet...
Maintenant si tu as déjà configuré le WIFI sur ta box pour un ordinateur précedent, sur le site de FREE dans ta console de gestion (qui est beurk je te l'accorde) tu devrais retrouver cette donnée.
Normalement ta freebox a été livrée avec un petit livret d'explication de "comment configurer votre freebox pour internet, le wifi le système tv etc etc..." Donc je pense qu'on pourrait te répondre RTFM :hein:


----------



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

si ta freebox est connectée à une borne airport, c'est du côté de la borne qu'il faut chercher


----------



## i.catch (14 Octobre 2006)

Lord William a dit:


> si ta freebox est connectée à une borne airport, c'est du côté de la borne qu'il faut chercher



Oui oui ma freebox est reliée à une borne airport. Je cherche quoi du côté de la borne airport ? et comment ? Moi qui pensais que cela allait être simple


----------



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> Oui oui ma freebox est reliée à une borne airport. Je cherche quoi du côté de la borne airport ? et comment ? Moi qui pensais que cela allait être simple



je suppose que la freebox et la borne sont reliés en ethernet, donc de ce côté là pas de problèmes en théorie
tu ne peux pas te connecter sur airport pour le moment c'est ça?
il faut donc paramètrer la borne airport, ou du moins en trouver les réglages.
T'as des ordis qui s'y connectent déjà ou elle est neuve?


----------



## i.catch (14 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir Lord

D'abord merci pour ta réponse. En fait dans mon appart j'ai deux macs : mon ancien ibook avec lequel je suis connectée actuellement à internet via la borne airport et le tout nouveau macbook qui me demande une clé wep pour se connecter. Or je ne trouve nulle par cette clé wep. L'assitance de Free m'a orientée vers Apple qui elle n'a pas su trouver ma clé wep. Je suis super embêtée


----------



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> Bonsoir Lord
> 
> D'abord merci pour ta réponse. En fait dans mon appart j'ai deux macs : mon ancien ibook avec lequel je suis connectée actuellement à internet via la borne airport et le tout nouveau macbook qui me demande une clé wep pour se connecter. Or je ne trouve nulle par cette clé wep. L'assitance de Free m'a orientée vers Apple qui elle n'a pas su trouver ma clé wep. Je suis super embêtée



Le iBook est sous Mac OS X?


----------



## silvio54 (14 Octobre 2006)

tout est là:

http://www.whynet.org/dossiers/reseaux/freebox--wifi


----------



## i.catch (14 Octobre 2006)

Lord William a dit:


> Le iBook est sous Mac OS X?



Mon ibook est sous 10.3.9. Mais etre temps, j'ai résolu le problème en réfléchissant un peu. Je livre la clé pou ceux qui pourraient être dans ma situation. Il faut aller dans applicatin spuis utilitaires puis ADmin. airport et là demander à modifier la configuration. A un moment on tombe sur clé WEP et il faut simplement décocher la sécurité sans fil activé. Et voilà , le tour est joué. ! Par contre je ne sais pas ce que je risque en désactivant cette clé. je vous écris maintenant depuis mon macbook. Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> Mon ibook est sous 10.3.9. Mais etre temps, j'ai résolu le problème en réfléchissant un peu. Je livre la clé pou ceux qui pourraient être dans ma situation. Il faut aller dans applicatin spuis utilitaires puis ADmin. airport et là demander à modifier la configuration. A un moment on tombe sur clé WEP et il faut simplement décocher la sécurité sans fil activé. Et voilà , le tour est joué. ! Par contre je ne sais pas ce que je risque en désactivant cette clé. je vous écris maintenant depuis mon macbook. Merci à tous pour votre aide.



une solution plus simple pour le retrouver aurait été de regarder dans le trousseau du ibook (là où sont stockés les mots de passe). C'est pour cela que je demandais la version du système.

En désactivant l'option, tu permets à n'importe qui étant à portée de ta borne airport de se connecter à ton réseau (par exemple en appartement le voisin du dessus qui pourrait utiliser ta connexion internet).


----------



## i.catch (14 Octobre 2006)

Lord William a dit:


> une solution plus simple pour le retrouver aurait été de regarder dans le trousseau du ibook (là où sont stockés les mots de passe). C'est pour cela que je demandais la version du système.
> 
> En désactivant l'option, tu permets à n'importe qui étant à portée de ta borne airport de se connecter à ton réseau (par exemple en appartement le voisin du dessus qui pourrait utiliser ta connexion internet).




En même temps c'est pas très grave non ? Il ne peut pas avoir accès à mes codes ou mes mots de passe ? Et puis il est sympa le voisin du dessus ))).


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Octobre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> Bonsoir Lord
> 
> D'abord merci pour ta r&#233;ponse. En fait dans mon appart j'ai deux macs : mon ancien ibook avec lequel je suis connect&#233;e actuellement &#224; internet via la borne airport et le tout nouveau macbook qui me demande une cl&#233; wep pour se connecter. Or je ne trouve nulle par cette cl&#233; wep. L'assitance de Free m'a orient&#233;e vers Apple qui elle n'a pas su trouver ma cl&#233; wep. Je suis super emb&#234;t&#233;e &#8230;



Si tu veux connecter ton Macbook sur ta borne airport, tu n'a pas besoin de cl&#233; Wep.

Tu vas dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rence r&#233;seau. 
Tu cr&#233;es une nouvelle configuration en s&#233;lectionnant Airport
&#233;ventuellement tu choisis de te connecter aux r&#233;seaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s
tu choisis le nom du r&#233;seau
dans s&#233;curit&#233; sans fil, tu choisis mot de passe (pas cl&#233 Wep et tu tapes le mot de passe de ta borne
et le tour est jou&#233;.

Si tu veux la cl&#233; wep de ta borne (pour connecter un PC par exemple).
Tu ouvres Applications/utilitaires/Utilitaire admin airport
Tu s&#233;lectionnes ta borne qui doit apparaitre
Tu cliques sur configurer
sur la page qui s'ouvre, en haut tu as mot de passe

Tu clique dessus et tu vois apparaitre  ceci :


----------



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

i.catch a dit:


> En même temps c'est pas très grave non ? Il ne peut pas avoir accès à mes codes ou mes mots de passe ? Et puis il est sympa le voisin du dessus ))).



non, il ne peut pas avoir accès au contenu de tes Mac  
(sauf si c'est un hacker très très très puissant   )

ps: tu peux aussi utiliser la solution de MortyBlacke, tant pis pour le voisin, il se payera son accès tout seul


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Octobre 2006)

Lord William a dit:


> non, il ne peut pas avoir accès au contenu de tes Mac
> (sauf si c'est un hacker très très très puissant   )
> 
> ps: tu peux aussi utiliser la solution de MortyBlacke, tant pis pour le voisin, il se payera son accès tout seul



SI le voisin (voisine ???:love::love::love est sympa rien n'empêche de lui fournir la clé WEP si il est sur PC. Le problème ensuite n'est pas tellement le Hack, mais le risque "théorique" s'il utilise la connection pour télécharger des choses "illégales" :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> SI le voisin (voisine ???:love::love::love est sympa rien n'empêche de lui fournir la clé WEP si il est sur PC. Le problème ensuite n'est pas tellement le Hack, mais le risque "théorique" s'il utilise la connection pour télécharger des choses "illégales" :rose::rose::rose:



oui, et le risque qu'il te bouffe toute ta bande passante aussi


----------

